# Tache noire mysterieuse sur ipod classique



## MMAAIISS95 (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour
Voila je suis nouveau sur le forum, et j'ai un probleme avec mon ipod voila depuis plusieurs et ceux du jour au lendemain une tache noire est apparue sur mon ipod classique (160GO), ceci me gene beaucoup d'autant plus qu'il n'est plus sous garantie. Autre chose de bizzare c'est que cette tache s'est deplacée : au depart elle etait sur la gauche et maintenant elle est sur la droite.
Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide


----------

